
An Arsonist Destroyed an Ancient Wonder of the World for Modern Reasons - TheSpine
https://medium.com/lessons-from-history/an-arsonist-destroyed-a-wonder-of-the-world-for-modern-reasons-85e4779d59f7
======
carapace
> The man who committed the act was said to be <OMITTED>, and the ancients
> attempted to wipe his name away from history.

Right, so maybe stop spreading it around? I mean, it's the only way to defeat
him.

~~~
sandworm101
Herostratus Herostratus Herostratus

Censorship of history should be resisted, and the chance that this was his
actual name is slim. And there were no doubt a great many other Herostratus'
who didn't appreciate having to suddenly be embarrassed about their names.

The name "Gary" is disappearing for similar reasons. One criminal by the
stagename Gary Glitter and suddenly a perfectly respectable real name is
forgotten.

[https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/are-you-
call...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/are-you-called-gary-
your-name-could-soon-be-its-way-becoming-completely-extinct-10096168.html)

~~~
Fezzik
It probably has little-to-no effect on the decline in popularity of the name
(especially looking at the time lines), but ‘A Gary’ has been a pejorative
term for a bad skier for at least 20 years, if not longer.

~~~
irrational
I ski, but I’ve never heard of “a Gary”. Can I ask whereabouts you live?

~~~
Fezzik
I’m in the Pacific Northwest (from Portland, currently in Southern Oregon,
moving to Bend in a few weeks). I heard the term primarily from East Coasters
when I skied at Alta way-back-when. By the time I was skiing all over the
place, around ‘04, it was ubiquitous everywhere I skied, at least for park
skiers - Colorado, Washington, Oregon, Utah, Montana... It was the ski
equivalent of n00b. I’m old now, so I’m not sure if it has had any longevity
as a slang term.

------
Animats
It was rebuilt, though. The final destruction was by evangelical Christians
around 407 AD. They couldn't tolerate competition.[1][2]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_pagans_in_the_l...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_pagans_in_the_late_Roman_Empire)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Artemis#Final_destru...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temple_of_Artemis#Final_destruction)

------
MichaelZuo
Paywalled article. Is there another source?

~~~
ComputerGuru
[https://outline.com/hUmf74](https://outline.com/hUmf74)

~~~
MichaelZuo
Thanks!

